# 2nd Annual Easter Rally In Virginia Beach



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I called WillTy3 today to sing (although very badly) happy birthday to him. He asked me if we were going to do something this year. Our Easter schedule is screwed up, but we still might be able to pull something together. After last year, and because Easter is early this year, I cannot guarantee anything regarding the weather, but if you want to have a good time, I can guarantee that for sure.

My son gets out of school on the Thursday prior to Easter and we have the entire weekend, so maybe we can overlap the people who have the week prior and those that have the week after Easter off. The official weekend of the rally would be March 21-March 23. Who would like to do this?

Darlene


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I called WillTy3 today to sing (although very badly) happy birthday to him. He asked me if we were going to do something this year. Our Easter schedule is screwed up, but we still might be able to pull something together. After last year, and because Easter is early this year, I cannot guarantee anything regarding the weather, but if you want to have a good time, I can guarantee that for sure.
> 
> My son gets out of school on the Thursday prior to Easter and we have the entire weekend, so maybe we can overlap the people who have the week prior and those that have the week after Easter off. The official weekend of the rally would be March 21-March 23. Who would like to do this?
> 
> Darlene


 We would love to get together and meet some outbackers. Sorry we couldnt do new years. If we can help let me know. You doing Urbanna again? That sure would be a good one to get some OB'ers together. Nice meeting you guys!!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

n2striper said:


> I called WillTy3 today to sing (although very badly) happy birthday to him. He asked me if we were going to do something this year. Our Easter schedule is screwed up, but we still might be able to pull something together. After last year, and because Easter is early this year, I cannot guarantee anything regarding the weather, but if you want to have a good time, I can guarantee that for sure.
> 
> My son gets out of school on the Thursday prior to Easter and we have the entire weekend, so maybe we can overlap the people who have the week prior and those that have the week after Easter off. The official weekend of the rally would be March 21-March 23. Who would like to do this?
> 
> Darlene


 We would love to get together and meet some outbackers. Sorry we couldnt do new years. If we can help let me know. You doing Urbanna again? That sure would be a good one to get some OB'ers together. Nice meeting you guys!!
[/quote]
Bobby


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

n2striper said:


> I called WillTy3 today to sing (although very badly) happy birthday to him. He asked me if we were going to do something this year. Our Easter schedule is screwed up, but we still might be able to pull something together. After last year, and because Easter is early this year, I cannot guarantee anything regarding the weather, but if you want to have a good time, I can guarantee that for sure.
> 
> My son gets out of school on the Thursday prior to Easter and we have the entire weekend, so maybe we can overlap the people who have the week prior and those that have the week after Easter off. The official weekend of the rally would be March 21-March 23. Who would like to do this?
> 
> Darlene


 We would love to get together and meet some outbackers. Sorry we couldnt do new years. If we can help let me know. You doing Urbanna again? That sure would be a good one to get some OB'ers together. Nice meeting you guys!!
[/quote]

Yes, we are booked for Urbanna again already. I will let you know when I get plans made after we see who might be interested.

Darlene


----------

